# Help: baby girls' names with 3rd letter 'L'



## DianeG (Dec 10, 2006)

OK - unusual request... isn't this what usually brings the best out of Tuggers?  

A friend who is having a baby next May has asked me to help her remember a girl's name that once struck her. This name has two syllables, third letter 'l', and is a classic name (not a new or made-up one). She also remembers that it isnt an object's name, as in a flower. She really wants to "find" this name again as the letter 'l' is present in both her's and her husband's firsts and last names.

Thanks! She's got all of us wracking our brains...


----------



## Luanne (Dec 10, 2006)

Allie?  

Probably not a classic though.


----------



## cozymel (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok here goes:

Julie
Molly
Chloe
Ella
Lily
Riley
Haley
Kylie


----------



## Pat H (Dec 10, 2006)

Ellen
Eileen
Colleen
Holly
Kelly
Helen


----------



## chap7 (Dec 10, 2006)

"Well she walked up to me and she asked me to dance...I asked her her name and in a muffled voice she said Lola.  L-O-L-A Lola!" :whoopie:


----------



## ArtsieAng (Dec 10, 2006)

This site has over 11,000 names. If she has the energy, she can browse though them. Maybe she'll get lucky, and find the name..........


http://www.babynamesworld.com/


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 10, 2006)

How about ARLENE?


----------



## Gramma5 (Dec 11, 2006)

How about ALLANA
Kaleen
Callie
Malia


----------



## EAM (Dec 11, 2006)

Mulan, as in the Disney movie?
Ellie
Arlie
Bella
Beulah (yes, I know that L is not the third letter but it starts the second syllable)
Celeste
Culie (short for Culia, a 19th century name)
Delie (short for Delia or Idelia)
Dolly
Gulia (another form of Julia)
Gillie
Hallie
Hulda
Hilda
Kaley
Lulu
Millie
Nellie
Nola
Ollie (short for Olive)
Polly
Sally
Tillie (short for Matilda)
Velda
Velma
Wilma
Wilda
Zelda


----------



## Cat (Dec 11, 2006)

Aileen
Bella
Billie
Della
Dolly
Eileen
Gilda
Helga
Nelly
Sally
Sela
Selma
Talia (yes, technically 3 syllables, but pronounced as 2)
Delia (same as above - and while we're at it, "Celia" too)
Velma
Wilma
Zelda

Well, that's a few to start...


----------



## DianeG (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks!!! Keep'em coming... I'm copy-pasting into a list for her.


----------



## EAM (Dec 11, 2006)

*Here's some more*

Baley (or Bailey or Baillie)
Belma
Belva
Selene
Golda or Golde or Goldie
Gilda
Allene


----------



## Sunny4me (Dec 12, 2006)

Hilary
Mallory
(Yeah they have 3 syllables, but maybe she forgot one!)


----------



## nana7 (Dec 12, 2006)

I make personalized childrens CD"S....MY FAVORITE is   Lilianna


----------



## EAM (Dec 12, 2006)

*Two more*

Lila
Lilo


----------



## wackymother (Dec 12, 2006)

I have to know! What is it? What's the name? Has she figured it out yet?   


Edited to say: 
Calla. I know it's a flower, but maybe. 
Goldie
Golda
Erlene
Illene
Elliana. Too many syllables.
Lulene
Calliope. Too many syllables.


----------



## swift (Dec 12, 2006)

Melissa
Malinda
Melonie


----------



## EAM (Dec 12, 2006)

*Two more names:*

I just thought of another:
Mildred
Mellie (short for Melanie)


----------



## Noni (Dec 12, 2006)

What was the name she was trying to remember?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## swsc16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I can't help to reply.....

Maybe she heard my pretty name, Mylene    :whoopie:


----------



## Emily (Dec 12, 2006)

Callie - its a nice name.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm seeing my friend tonight and will be giving her the list I've compiled with all these names (and a few more). I'll post by tomorow morning...
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## EAM (Dec 12, 2006)

*A few more*

Ellyn
Allyn (usually a boy's name but there was an actress with this name)
Sylvie
Zylpha (or Zilpha)
Billie
Cala
Calli
Ailene
Arleigh
Celie (short for Celia)
Celine
Collen (variant of Colleen)
Collette 
Culine


----------



## Cat (Dec 12, 2006)

Can't believe I forgot Colette. I have a sister by that name!


----------



## wackymother (Dec 12, 2006)

Sylvia
Delilah (too many syllables)
Ellen
Ella
Ellena (usually spelled Elena but I threw that extra l in there to make it work)
Faline
Filene (like the basement)
Gilda
Hilda
Malka (ah ha!) 
Mella
Nellie
Nola
Olla
Orla
Ozma (what the heck)
Polly
Sally
Selma
Silver (heigh ho)
Sylvan
Talma
Thelma
Tilda (like Tilda Swinton, that's a good one)
Ulla
Uhla
Valery
Valkyrie (hmm, I'd like to meet a kid named Valkyrie)
Velma (like on Scooby Doo!) 
Wilma (like Mrs. Flintstone)
Willa
Wilhelmina
Xylie (made that up)
Yalie (for the preppy set)
Yael
Yolanda
Zilla

That's it, I'm stuck.

Edited to add: Hallie!


----------



## Pit (Dec 12, 2006)

Joline
Willene


----------



## Fletcher921 (Dec 13, 2006)

Felicia and Calista


----------



## DianeG (Dec 13, 2006)

Many thanks for the help!!

When I presented her the list last night she zoomed in on _the one _right away:

Ella

... she couldn't figure out how she could've forgotten it in the first place.

So, what are friends and Tuggers for, huh??


----------



## wackymother (Dec 13, 2006)

Glad she was able to pinpoint it, and thanks for the update...but I was hoping for something a little more oddball. Wilma or Zelda or something. The baby will probably be happier with Ella, though.  Congrats to her and to you!


----------



## LisaH (Dec 13, 2006)

All right, cozymel is the winner. Congrats!


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 13, 2006)

Nana, I have a niece named Lilianna!  They originally named her Lillium, then after about 2 weeks, decided that was a ridiculous name (agreed!) and since they had been calling her Lilianna anyway they went and changed her birth certificate to that.  I always thought they'd made it up.


----------



## EAM (Dec 14, 2006)

*How to tell if a name is ridiculous (in the USA)*

I can't recall where I heard this.

A child's full name should not sound ridiculous when followed by the words
"come in this house this very minute!" or when preceded by "I now present to you, the new President of the United States of America..."


----------

